# bag salt



## Raw Fingers (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi
Does any one know where to get pallets of salt at a great price in NJ?:waving:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

For plain rock salt, try Harrison Supply, in Newark. They are in the business White Pages of the phone book.

973-483-4494

They have just about the best prices I have found on small quantities. Of course there is also Home Depot, which sometimes has good prices on 50# bags. Harrison Supply has 80# bags of salt, and Calcium too.

~Chuck


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

just purchased #50 halite at home depot 4.95





cardoctor


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

found this website .. not sure what area they are in..but might be worth a try

http://www.withagrainofsalt.com/

Pete


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by CARDOCTOR _
> *just purchased #50 halite at home depot 4.95
> cardoctor *


WOW that is more then I pay for a 80# bag I pay $2.99 a bag for 50#ers $2.49 if I take a pallet.

~Nate~


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Unfortunately, withagrainofsalt is not servicing NJ this year. I bought from them last year, at great prices, but this year they were unable to make a deal for NJ.

Last year is was $42 - $47 a ton, delivered to anywhere in North NJ, minimum of 25 tons. I never bought bags from them.

I would be glad to refer anyone in North NJ to a supplier of bulk at a reasonable price. Just PM me, I have a couple of sources.

~Chuck


----------



## ZMC (Nov 21, 2002)

I use Wayne Wholesale, its right off Rte 23 north. The pallet cost is $5.99 per bag 80 lbs. and around $4.20 per bag of 50 lbs. These are pallet prices. The per bag price is about a dollar more per bag. They also have bulk and calcium.


----------



## rec067 (Oct 17, 2002)

see pasted information below for location. From looking at their website they cover very large area. I just requested a quote for 18 pallets and was told they are out of that product. Good thing my nearby sources still have plenty!!

With a Grain of Salt, Inc.
Post Office Box 409
Leo, Indiana 46765
Email: [email protected] 
Customer Service: 
Toll Free Phone: 877-WGS-SALT (947-7258)


----------



## captjack (Dec 31, 2000)

Try Chemical Equipment Labs - 610-497-9390 ask for kathy Foley they can deliver to you. 
Good Luck,
Jack


----------



## nulawndog (Nov 19, 2002)

Try Bare Ground 888-800-8356 ask for Joe Mahoney. His family owns a few salt mines I guess in the Dominican Republic and Ireland. He just got in 2 ships last week and 3 more on the way for his bag plant. they have Iceban in there bag salt. They have warehousing I think in Albany, Fishkill, Staten Island NY. Clevland OH, PA and Maine. I am paying FOB Mass $4.25 for a 50lbs with Iceban coated salt. The stuff works great. I buy full loads but I think he has Pallet programs.


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Salt in Philadelphia???*

Anybody know where to get a deal on salt in Philadelphia. I am paying $5.00 a 50# bag now I am in Northeast Philly. And if anybody needs some help give me a call I have 2 trucks and 1 spreader available. :redbounce :bluebounc

Chris
(215) 768-0479


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Snoopy, I don't know how far away you are from Ottsville, above Doylestown, but I bought by the pallet from Wehrung's for $3.79/ 50# bag. The sell DO IT BEST brand hardware, not sure if other's with same brand sell for same price, as they do have a website, www.doitbest.com.


----------



## krland (Jan 10, 2005)

*Bristol, PA*

National Sales and Supply......$3.30 delivered for 50lb bags/


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Home Depot and Lowes are sold out around here.


----------



## dumper (Jan 5, 2005)

*From YEARS of experience...........*

the most important thing to do is develop a relationship with one or two suppliers if you are serious about deicing. Salt supplies go in cycles, and there are few who can supply customers on a steady basis.

As a retailer, (NOT looking for business, we have enough, so please do not consider this an ad), my regular, no-haggle, no-hassle customers are the ones that get supplied when the shortages hit.

One shot, cheap prices when there is plenty available, either bags or bulk, are a dime a dozen. The supplier you can depend on "when the ship doesn't come in" are the guys you should be dealing with.

Having been in the salt business for over thirty years, I repeat that if you are in the de-icing business for the long haul, find a good, steady supplier, pay your invoices on time, and develop a good working relationship. There will ALWAYS be shortages, maybe not this year or next, but sooner than later.


----------



## simply green (Jan 25, 2005)

krland, where is National sales and supply?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey guys you have to get in a good working relationship with your local dealer so he sees your needs and can adjust his inventory and keep you stocked and you have to have a reserve supply on hand also during the times he is closed or runs low. My last storm i ran thru 16 skids of chemicals and was at the warehouse every morning first in line with 24 foot box truck just so my reserve supply's dont run low. I run 2 snowex 575 and 3 meyers mini's so my guys were burning it up as fast as we could supply them and with that amounts i get a good price per skid and a few meals to to the guys helps out with service from them... my 2 cents Eric......


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

i sure wouldnt pay over $3.00 for a 50# bag of rock salt


----------



## krland (Jan 10, 2005)

National Sales and Supply in Bristol, PA by Trenton sells it for $3.75 a bag...truckload delivered $3.60 a bag. Quick turn time

215-781-0810.....NJ & PA rep is Mike....I deal with him alot on another products as well. F Home Depot


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*ROck Salt*

I have used Wayne Wholesale off ROute 23. They have the best prices on bags of calcium & rock salt. They also have bulk salt. Tell Jamie I sent you. They are good people that offer just about everything a landscaper or snow removal company would need.

Just my two cents but they are good.

If you are interested in Magic Salt, try Salt Express in Mahwah. They have good prices on bulk and Magic salt bulk.


----------



## boilerpete (Jan 24, 2005)

*Salt in Indiana*

Anyone know a good supplier of 50lb. bag salt in Indiana? I tried With a Grain of Salt, Inc, but they don't have any. Also, I am looking into buying a Western Pro Flo 1 or 2. If anyone has one for sale in the Midwest, let me know. Thanks guys.
Bill

92 Dodge 2500 with 7.5 Western
99 GMC 2500 8.2 BOSS V


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We sell Magic Salt in 50# bags. Indy northside. E-mail me for details [email protected] or call 317-513-4341.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

*spreader*

Boilerpete,
I have a pro flo spreader that I might sell if my other deal comes through. Let me know if your still interested.


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Let me know the details on your spreader please, I might be interested.


----------

